# [Jul 21, 2013] Philly Punx Picnic (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania)



## Matt Derrick (Jun 25, 2013)

Facebook Event:

https://www.facebook.com/events/381599785279541/

Wrap up the weekend with one more show at the Millcreek. A solid mix of crusty punx and LIVE Punk Rock Karaoke with some great prizes.

(A) TRUTH
anarcho-crust punx from Brooklyn 
http://atruth.bandcamp.com/album/no-i-c-e-by-atruth

ANU
female fronted anarcho crust from CT
http://www.reverbnation.com/anupunk

NERVE GAS ATTACK
raw, fast, sludgy, crust n roll from NY
http://www.reverbnation.com/nervegasattak

REPELLERS
Metal influenced crust from West Philly
http://repellers.bandcamp.com/album/the-coming-storm

PUNK ROCK KARAOKE
an awesome fun time for everyone! YOU can be a punk rock star, on stage with a live band. if you've never seen this you're in for a treat! We'll have prizes for best/worst, ect.

$10 (included with the weekend bracelet)
this show starts and ends early, doors at 6pm


----------

